

Photographic Height/Weight Chart - dkokelley
http://www.cockeyed.com/photos/bodies/heightweight.html

======
nrkn
Everybody in my height/weight range looks much, much more overweight than I
do. I must have heavy bones. Or the titanium part of my arm (destroyed
original bone in a fall) was actually made of lead to save money and the
surgeons lied to me.

~~~
gjm11
Or a lot of your weight is in muscle rather than fat. Or you look more
overweight than you think you do.

------
dkokelley
An interesting visual display of height to weight with actual user-submitted
photos. You can even make out the distribution trend (I can't call it a
regression curve, since there may be multiple photos behind each cell).

------
nithyad
Lot of people in my height weight range probably. I already see all the cells
in and around that range filled.

~~~
dkokelley
You can click on a cell to see other photos (if any) that match the
coordinates. For every one you see in and around that range, their may be more
buried.

